# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Ben HIV Postive

## tammyy2j

Ben finds out he has HIV a few months after he slept with Lisa. 

Source Tv Tome

----------


## *vcl*

> Ben finds out he has HIV a few months after he slept with Lisa. 
> 
> Source Tv Tome


 Where did you hear this, 

I thought from a previous rumour that him and izzy were gonna get back together after his little fling with lisa, 

they cant do this to ben, lisa has already passed one disease on the jake it acant be done again can it ?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i read in inside soap (i think) that ben and lisa are going to be the subject of the spin off for e4

----------


## daisy38

Oh my god, Bens gonna have HIV! That will be a really good storyline!

----------


## soapaddict

ben knows lisa has the disease so surely he wouldnt sleep with her without precautions

----------


## phils little sister

> ben knows lisa has the disease so surely he wouldnt sleep with her without precautions


How would lisa have got it of  :Searchme:

----------


## Debs

???????? since when did lisa have HIV???

----------


## Bad Wolf

i know it takes a while for it to show up, but what does this mean for jake and becca?  maybe that louise bird has it

----------


## daisy38

Exactly debs26, she HAD Chlamydia.

----------


## Debs

yeah she had chlamidya and gave it to jake. but not heard that she is going to get HIV!!

maybe it is louise that gives it to him??

----------


## Bad Wolf

maybe, i cant see the ben thing being true, as him and lisa leave to start a new life on the other side of chester for the new e4 thing

----------


## Debs

i hope it isnt true. what a horrid storyline

----------


## Kylie

story dont add up, couldnt be lisa really as when she had test for chlamidya they wouldve probably tested for hiv as well

----------


## Amz84

yeah it would make sense if louise gave it to him. but ent he & lisa bin through enough

----------


## alexia5000

I doubt this is true! If One of them gets HIV then it's gunna effect Lisa, Ben and Louise. No way are three characters (two main characters) going to get HIV! It would mean that they will probaly turn in to depressed people (with out trying to sound disrespectful). If Ben gets it, then Lisa will get it. If Lisa gets it, Ben gets it, how stupid would you be to do this to two main characters!? Especially if Lisa already had clamydia, it would be a tad un-original!

----------


## gbnut

i think it is rubbish as they would not do another std so soon.  they have done this storyline already.  i think some people might have got mixed up with the diseases and started rumors!!!!!!

----------


## i_luv_tom-w

shut up he doesnt get it that was a fake storyline!

----------


## tammyy2j

HIV doesn't just come from people sleeping around and i never said Lisa gets it. Ben was in hospital recently maybe it was their fault. I got the information on TV Tome website.

----------


## kelly05

:Angry:  

No........ I don't want Ben to have HIV!!! Ben used to be one of the funniest characters on this show, and now they're turning him into a depression head!!! Please Hollyoak.... DON'T DO IT!!!

----------


## Jenbobber

lisa sisnt have HIV, she had clamydia, and she got treated for it, surely they would have noticed in the tests if she also had HIV, I'm not sure that I beleive this story spoiler

----------


## SoapRach

*the hollyoaks part of the TV TOME website is new and is written by and edited by a 16 yr old(nothing against 16 yr olds I'm just pointing out that she's not someone with insider info).  this spoiler comes under the news heading and has no other source.*

----------


## smithzoe7

I think it is rubbish.  If it is true Hollyoaks must have had EE old writers placed on their show!  HIV storylines, ruining great characters ........

----------


## barbarellab

I really can't think this could be true as surely lisa isn't so much a slapper! Okay give the girl a break, she just resently lost her brother and her sister has left after all that went on with her serial killer dead as a door nail husband. but after her brush with chlamydia surely she can't then go on and contract HIV.

----------


## shelz1990

with the OC they had loads of fake spoilers- like that summa was going to leave newport in the finale but she didnt! i think they probably did this to throw people off track...also ben cant have it cos then darren, louise ann lisa would have it! plus louise such a slapper the whole of chester would have it!!! they deffinately wouldnt do that..it would be killinn off the show!

*EDIT - TEXT TALK*

----------


## di marco

> wit da oc dey hd loadsa fake spoilers- like dt summa wz gna leav newport in da finale bt she didnt! i tink dey prbz dd dis 2 thro ppl off trak...also ben cnt hav it cos den darren, louise n lisa wud hav it! plus louise such a slut da hole of chester wud have it!!! dey def wnt do dt..dt wud b killin off da show!


i agree that shows give out fake spoilers to throw people off track
(ps welcome to the boards, and just a word of advice text talk is banned)

----------


## small_kt

maybe lisa got HIV from darren!!

----------


## di marco

> maybe lisa got HIV from darren!!


lisa didnt sleep with darren though!
(ps welcome to the boards)

----------


## iloveusher

she cnt give it 2 ben cuz wen she slept wiv jake she had tests showin claymdia it wud if showed hiv if she had it and bens the only person she slept wiv after jake

----------


## Goat_Janine

It was that B I T C H louise.

----------


## shelz1990

louise doesn't have it either!! it's a fake spoiler!

----------


## gbnut

> louise doesn't have it either!! it's a fake spoiler!



i agree

----------


## Abbie

i agree becuse lisa would no as she has been checked before for STI's and like you said if lousies doesnt have it then its fake

----------


## Ads230

someone started this on the hollyoaks spoilers board on the official site.obviously the person in charge of the Hollyoaks tv tome bit has picked it up off there and beleived it. I know for a fact that this is a fake storyline because the person who started it later addmitted he made it up.

----------


## Jade

> i agree becuse lisa would no as she has been checked before for STI's and like you said if lousies doesnt have it then its fake


They dont give you an AIDS test though, unless you request it.

----------


## di marco

> someone started this on the hollyoaks spoilers board on the official site.obviously the person in charge of the Hollyoaks tv tome bit has picked it up off there and beleived it. I know for a fact that this is a fake storyline because the person who started it later addmitted he made it up.


thank god its a fake spoiler! i was getting worried there that ben was gonna die!

----------


## shelz1990

yipeee...if ben died..omg, he's too buff! and only 22!!!

----------


## Abbie

yay its fake but i cant beilve somone started a fake spolier

----------


## gbnut

so mod can this thread be stopped since it is a fake

----------


## Potato1992

impossible

----------


## willow

thats a really horrible thing to do, and not funny at all!!

----------


## emma_strange

did thise ever happen?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Nope, it's a fake spolier by the looks of it.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

of coruse its a fake spolier hes leaving soon & theres a spin off show about him!!!!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Ok, calm down, lol  :Smile:

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

lol  :Smile:

----------


## barbarellab

Hey I hear he and his lady love Lisa have a new show coming up so I don't think the rumour mill can be right about the HIV story line stay posted!

----------

